# Question about storing a large supply of deer corn



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Wehave brought in 15,000 pounds of corn for us all to draw from for the whole season. It's all stored in a giant wagon that we constructed a top for.There are already some sprouts coming out of a very small percentage of the corn. Presumably some that had collected moisture from the recent rains despite being covered fairly well. So, I'm concerned that moisture could get in and start creating problems. I was wondering if bags of ricein burlap or saltlicks or crystals would do anything to deter moisture from damaging the corn.Has anyone ever stored this amount of corn? Any suggestions would be helpful.

And hey, if you are on my lease give me a shout so's I know.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

So is it stored inside or outside right now? If it's wrapped in plastic, I'm pretty sure it will always draw moisture.. I remember I use to lay plastic down on carpets so no-one would get crap on them while working, if it layed there for more then 3-days in the sunlightwithout being moved there would be mositure underneath it..Thats with the A/C going in the house...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

It's being stored outside. Thecover we made for the big wagonis that rippled tin, framed out with 2x4s and siliconed the screw heads. It's not airtight, so there should be air moving.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I won't say I know much about it but if I had that kind of coin invested it would be under a covered barn or shed.If its in the elements it's in the elements... Had a buddy do that for his lease in Jay a few years ago and they kept it under a barn. Corn was still good at the end of the season. 

Is it getting any sun light inside the wagon? I would think it was since there are sprouts in it...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

The drum is a good Idea, But thats alot of drums and work.. Lol

Might want to try and stick a fan or 2 in it to keep the air moving and possibly push the hot air around..


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

We just brought the corn in from the co-op. It hasn't been exposed to sun for more than a few hours. The sprouts, I assume, have occured just bacause of moisture and heat. That also makes me wonder about mold.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

A fan is a good idea. I'll bet I could find a solar panel to run it too. Good one thanks.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

Man, you just about need a small silo! :banghead Lmao


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (9/19/2009)*A fan is a good idea. I'll bet I could find a solar panel to run it too. Good one thanks.


About 2 weeks ago the wal-mart on blue angel had 16inch stand up fans for 10bucks each.. I bought 2, but my mom ended up taking both... Start lookin at the wally worlds because, its getting that time to get rid of summer stuff.. They may still have some left though.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblAnchorPoint><A name=bm426629></A><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'6024\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'6024\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'6024\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'6024\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'6024\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'6024\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">7mmbrowningman</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblPostedDate>Posted Today @ 10:10:28 PM</TD><TD class=SmallTxt align=right><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_imgButAddPostReply title="Post a reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a reply to this post..." src="http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl9:imgButAddPostReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_imgButAddQuoteReply title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." src="http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl9:imgButAddQuoteReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_imgButEditPost title="Edit This Post" type=image alt="Edit This Post" src="http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl9:imgButEditPost> <INPUT language=javascript id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_imgButDeletePost title="Delete This Post" onclick=return(confirm(if_DeletePost)); type=image alt="Delete This Post" src="http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl9:imgButDeletePost> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>









Snapper










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblLastActive>Last Login: Today @ 11:00:02 PM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblPostCount>Posts: 351, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 1,513 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>Man, you just about need a small silo!







Lmao 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblPostSignature>__________________________________________________________ 

Chuck

_*BUCKWILD HUNTIN CLUB*_</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

this may be the only good answer. I had 3 barrels of corn with lids and it only lasted a couple of months before it started molding. Plastic barrels are only good if you are constantly using and refilling them.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

The people calling for a silo are correct.

It will rot inbarrels and it is gonna rot how you have it stored now. Since it already got wet my guess is it will spoil soon. I have had it happen time after time, so I stopped buying corn from the co-op's by the ton. It always rotted after we used a couple of barrels, even when vented. If we had bought the ton of corn and used it all within a few weeks it would have worked, but the guys in my club were way to cheap. They wanted it to last all year.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

You are going to have to get it under a roof and build a corn crib or it will rot.if you can find a barn,shed or covered car port and put you some two by four stakes in the ground and screw some plywood or tin to the sides for walls then lay some bricks or 2x4s on the ground and lay tin on them and put all the corn on top of that where its not laying in the dirt.get all the wet or rotten corn out or it will spoil the rest.dont cover it with a tarp as long as it has a roof it it will last past hunting season.it will take a lot of work to load all the corn this way but if you dont it will rot.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

What is it about the construction of a silo that will make it better than the tin covered wagon? Is there a drier in it? Moving air? There is no way we could get enough barrels to store 7 and a half tons of corn at this point. And as far as I know there is no where to store the wagon in a covered enviro. So we should start using it in as large a quantities as soon as possible?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Iwould start using it as soon as possible. If it is starting to sprout it got moisture in it and it wont be long till it all sprouts or starts to rot. When storing a large amount of corn rotting and molding is a real big problem. We keep what we have in a Silo staright from the field and put it in 55 gal. drums as needed. But we hunt in Alabama so we dont really use that much, probably a ton a year give or take a little but there are hundreds of ton stored in the silo.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

How tall is the trailer?

My major concern would be that it is already wet, which causes the rot. I'm not sure about the silo, but I assume it keeps the contents dry. It will rot in barrels too, so I wouldn't want to go that route anyway.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The top of the trailer/wagon is about 9 or 10 feet. And filled almost to the top 'cept for maybe a foot. We only found sprouts in one corner of it. Do you reckon it will spread quickly? No sighns of mold yet but we'll be checking it regularly.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont know the science on it.Just telling you from trial and error.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll add my concerns, as I saw the sprouts; I believe the moisture probably went deeper than just at the top of the pile and likely will start mold deeper into the bin. The top was a good idea, but should have been much wider & longer with over-hangs to allow for air circulation.My former club used a bin like thisa couple of years ago, and the corn molded.

I'm getting me a supply out early, and storing in smaller containers for long-term usuage.


----------



## farmboy2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Your corn will rot if you don't move heated air through it and stir it corn has to be about 12% moisture to keep. I f it has sprouted it has gotten wet and will rot if you don't do something. Metal sided containers will condense enough water to ruin the grain unlesss you blow dry air through the grain.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe you could start selling it to get your volume down. Then have enough to use for the next month or so and buy more later. Just a suggestion. I'm sure you guys got a deal on it with buying that much. You should be able to under cut most of the feed shops in the area.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblAnchorPoint><A name=bm426806></A><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'493\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'493\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'493\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'493\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'493\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'493\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Grassflatsfisher</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblPostedDate>Posted Today @ 11:07:33 AM</TD><TD class=SmallTxt align=right><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_imgButAddPostReply title="Post a reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a reply to this post..." src="http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl21:imgButAddPostReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_imgButAddQuoteReply title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." src="http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl21:imgButAddQuoteReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_imgButEditPost title="Edit This Post" type=image alt="Edit This Post" src="http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl21:imgButEditPost> <INPUT language=javascript id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_imgButDeletePost title="Delete This Post" onclick=return(confirm(if_DeletePost)); type=image alt="Delete This Post" src="http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl21:imgButDeletePost> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>









Snapper










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblLastActive>Last Login: Today @ 11:07:33 AM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblPostCount>Posts: 504, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 3,300 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblFullMessage>Maybe you could start selling it to get your volume down. Then have enough to use for the next month or so and buy more later. Just a suggestion. I'm sure you guys got a deal on it with buying that much. You should be able to under cut most of the feed shops in the area. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl21_lblPostSignature><U> </U><H2>WAR EAGLE! AU<SUB>Class of 1999</SUB></H2>

<SUB></SUB> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

i was thinking the same thing. I may be willing to buy some if it isn`t too far away. I live in beulah and hunt in foley. Let me know what you think. What ever i buy will be going on the ground immediately.


----------

